# Navymich's story



## navymich

I am a Naval Reservist, and have been for almost 15 years now.  I am near the end of a Class C contract that, when complete, will have seen me onboard ship for 4 years continuous.  I am starting to become bored, as there is no further for me to go tradewise.  As well, I think it is time, maybe past time, for me to start thinking about a career vice a job.  With these thoughts in the back of my mind, a new option presented itself to me in the form of AESOP.  A friend of mine was quick to rave about the trade and passed me on to others in the trade who rave about it, my recruiter is an AESOP who raves about it and I also had the opportunity to attend an information session presented by AESOPs who, yes, you guessed it, raved about the trade.

AESOP is a remuster-only trade.  That is, you must have time-in and be qualified in your current trade before applying.  Regular forces personnel apply via the BPSO.  As a reservist conducting a component transfer, we apply, or rather, re-apply, through the recruiting center.  Here is where I hit a SNAFU.  As it is a remuster trade, the recruiting centre shows the number 0 for positions available.  Phone calls were made and emails were sent, “what do we do with this reservist that wants to apply for AESOP?”  The answer a month ago was “process her and we’ll interview her and get things going”.

I went into CFRC yesterday for my CFAT and medical.  Before I began, I was pulled aside by a Career Counselor and informed that I was welcome to do my CFAT and medical, but we were once again back to the fact that their numbers show 0 to be recruited for AESOP and therefore there would be no interview and no continuation of my file.  I wrote the test anyway, and went through the medical process too.  I was happy to hear that I had aced the CFAT and my possibilities were endless.

At this time, I have 2 options: continue to push on the AESOP issue, or pursue another trade.  While at CFRC, it was strongly recommended that I look at AC Op as another option.  I have added that to my file now as my 2nd choice.

I am researching both trades, utilizing contacts and information found on the boards here, and weighing the pros and cons. I know this is a decision that I must make on my own, as to which of these 2 trades to pursue, but any thoughts, comments, suggestions would be greatly appreciated too, to add to my list.


----------



## Springroll

I know I am not the one with CF experience, but I am writing this on behalf of my hubby. He would write it if he was able to.

He was looking into remustering AESOP about a year or so ago. 
He did alot of what you have done as far as research and chatting with others about it, and was able to arrange a famil flight to see what he thought. He still wants to remuster to it, but needs to wait a bit. Maybe, see if you can arrange a flight and maybe even a typical day in the life of an AESOP.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22838/post-353082/topicseen.html#new

www.aesoplounge.com




http://www.cfans.com/


----------



## navymich

Springroll, yes I have a couple of famil flights and tours scheduled.  That might help me decide definitely one way or the other dependent on how the flight goes!  LOL

Quagmire, thank you for the links.  I have actually posted in the thread from here, and the aesoplounge one gave me great contacts to use when I first started the initial process.  I hope others can benefit from them as well.


----------



## aesop081

Navymich,

I hope the world sorts itself out for you...its too bad, we need loads of new people.  I hope you are sure enough about AC Op to have it as your second choice, personaly i wouldnt do it but thats just MHO. Sorry i havent been around, been busy here and now i'm going away again...just found out.  Good luck


----------



## navymich

Just a bit of an update.

I had the awesome opportunity for a flight in a Sea King this past Monday.  What a thrill!  I was nervous at first, but more so for flying, then what I was flying in.  I had absolutely no worries about that, despite all of the bad rep that Sea Kings get.  It was just a short 2 hour trip, but enough for me to get the taste of it.  I got a tour of the Sqn, and had a chance to talk to many there.  What a great group of people, pilots on down.  I am just waiting now to hear back about my tour and flight with an Aurora (hint hint LOL), to be able to experience both sides of the trade.

My interview is scheduled for 5 Jul.  I will be at sea most of the time up until then, so it will give me a good chance to think on what I want.  I do enjoy a good fight, and I am positive that I could push for AESOp, but I know also that the process will more then likely be long and drawn out, and I'm chomping at the bit to get on with something new.  But, saying that, I am also not going to rush into something just because it is there and available.

Thank you to those who took the time for their comments, especially aesop081 who has been my mentor for this whole process.  I'll keep you posted folks!


----------



## Sub_Guy

I have started my process applying for transfer to the AESOP trade, I just don't find my current job challenging... 

I have never met an unhappy AESOP, in my current position, I don't enjoy coming to work.  Currently I am in the process of hooking myself up with a famil flight out of Comox!   Hopefully this goes through, perhaps I will be on course with Navymich!  

I wish you all the best on your request, but including myself and Navymich I know of one other 00299 who is attempting to make the jump over to the blue side.   I might have to pull a Nancy Kerrigan to better my chances!!     >


Good Luck!


----------



## bison33

More PB&J sandwich makers in the making > Sorry...had to say that ;D


----------



## navymich

This update has been a long time in the coming.  Alot of people already know what is on the go, but I figure I'll get it in writing here too.

First of all, to all those out there applying for AESOP, I understand files are due tomorrow for Borden.  Best of luck to you.  And there is now one less that you have to step on for a coveted position!!

Yes, I decided to go with my second choice, AC Op.  I made this decision before my interview.  There was a lot of thinking and contemplating on my part for this.  Many close friends helped me out, by being ears and shoulders as I went through pros and cons for both trades.  I did lots of research, and looked at the present and the future with my own life and my career.  It came down to a personal decision mostly, but in all honesty, AC Op is very appealing to me and I look forward to the challenge of it.

I interviewed for AC Op.  The recruiter was a great guy who made me quite relaxed about the whole thing.  He was impressed with my career thus far (hey, it's my personal story, I can toot my own horn if I want ) and said at the end that he was going to write me up with a high recommendation for a position.

With my interview done, my file could be sent in for my PLAR, but it would go no further until my PT test was done.  As well, my medical file got sent off.  I heard back from CFRC the first week of September.  At that time, they told me that all was good with my medical including my aircrew factor, and my PLAR had come back with BMQ bypass.

Still left was my PT test.  That wasn't an easy thing to prep for and schedule around a heavy sailing routine and summer leave.  But as of 1 Sep, I was posted ashore and finally in a routine.  I scheduled my PT test for 19 Sep and passed.  I called the clerk at CFRC first thing the next morning to confirm that she had gotten the paperwork for the test.  She said yes and that my file was bundled up and ready to be sent off.

From what I was told, there is no specific set boards for AC Op, but instead the files are taken as time and personnel permit.  I will contact them again next week to see if anything has been heard.  The next QL3 course is 4 Jan 07, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed to hear in good time.


----------



## x-zipperhead

Congratulations navymich.  You probably made a wise decision.  Who knows how long it might have taken to get AES Op given your situation, being a reservist and everything.  From what I understand there are flying positions for AC Op's as well, on the AWACS. Those spots come with some pretty jammy postings too, Germany for one. That could be pretty cool.

Good luck with everything.  If you decide you don't like it AES Op is always there for a more conventional COTP process in 4 years and by then you'll have an air ops background.  

Cheers


----------



## glenndon

Navymich,

Congrats on the 500th post.   ;D

Sorry to hear you aren't going to AES Op anymore, but a good decision none the less.  I'm sure you'll have a blast as an AC Op!

I myself am applying for AES Op this year, thanks for the 'best of luck.'

Glenn


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

NM

Well, the only thing now then is...do you want ATC or AD/Wpns?

Either way, hope you get the Jan 07 3's.

 ;D


----------



## Pea

Mich,

Awesome news on your progress. (not that I didn't know already though...lol) Best of luck in selection, and I too hope you make the Jan 07 course. Like I've told you before, you'll do great at anything you set your mind to. Go get 'em sailorette. (how sad, I will need a new nick for you soon)


----------



## dardt

navymich said:
			
		

> From what I was told, there is no specific set boards for AC Op, but instead the files are taken as time and personnel permit.  I will contact them again next week to see if anything has been heard.  The next QL3 course is 4 Jan 07, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed to hear in good time.



Does anyone know how many positions are left for AC Op in the current fiscal year ?


----------



## canadianblue

I thought ACI Op desperately needs people, they were advertising that trade on the CF website.


----------



## navymich

I'm calling CFRC today to check on the status of my file, so I'll ask them for an updated number for spots as well.


----------



## Remius

I was at the school in Cornwall this summer and there is indeed a shortage (like most trades these days).  In fact, the shortage is starting to impact pilot training.  They have a fantastic training facility btw.

At last count there are some 27 positions to be filled.


----------



## canadianblue

I was thinking of re-mustering to ACI-Op while I was waiting for my Sigs course to start. From what I understand its a pretty good trade to get into.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

AC Op Sigs Guy... 

If you put that on your memo to change trades, god know what ACI Op would end up being...NCI Op and you would end up on a ship??


----------



## blacktriangle

Congrats on going AC op. Let us know how the new job is!


----------



## navymich

I sent an email to CFRC yesterday morning and got a response saying that there was no new information on my file.  I figured oh well, I'd check again in another couple of weeks.

THEN, I got another response at the end of the day: 





> We rec'd selection results this afternoon and you have been selected for AC Op.
> CFRG HQ will draft the offer msg and when we receive it I will contact you.
> Could take 1-2 weeks



Still playing the waiting game, but a big hurdle crossed now.  Selection results back in exactly 3 weeks after my file was sent off too, not bad in my opinion.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Hey Navymich!

Woo hoo for you!  Did you blink, blink and re-read it to make sure??

 ;D

Looks good for that Jan course after all eh?  Cornwall may never be the same!

 :cheers:


----------



## navymich

You know it Mud, I kept reading it over and over.  With them 3 hours behind me right now, it came in at almost 1900 my time, so it was completely unexpected too.  Now to see what the offer looks like....


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Roger that.  Oh, just got off the phone with HLs, message passed, over.


----------



## dardt

navymich said:
			
		

> I sent an email to CFRC yesterday morning and got a response saying that there was no new information on my file.  I figured oh well, I'd check again in another couple of weeks.
> 
> THEN, I got another response at the end of the day:
> Still playing the waiting game, but a big hurdle crossed now.  Selection results back in exactly 3 weeks after my file was sent off too, not bad in my opinion.



Congratulations Navymich - Good luck getting on the January QL3.

With a little luck maybe I'll join you. Time to call the local CFRC again.


----------



## Pea

navymich said:
			
		

> I sent an email to CFRC yesterday morning and got a response saying that there was no new information on my file.  I figured oh well, I'd check again in another couple of weeks.
> 
> THEN, I got another response at the end of the day:
> Still playing the waiting game, but a big hurdle crossed now.  Selection results back in exactly 3 weeks after my file was sent off too, not bad in my opinion.



Congrats!


----------



## navymich

Last Friday was 2 weeks of the "could take 1-2 weeks", so I emailed CFRC, but nothing in yet.  I know, these things take time, but I want to get on with my new life!  The good news though is that I graduate from ILQ tomorrow morning, so that is a great qual to be crossing over with.  I head home on Fri and am anxious to talk face-to-face with recruiting so I can get a move on getting things organized at home.

My intentions, for when I get accepted and course loaded are for my son to stay with my mother for the remainder of the school year (isn't she a sweetheart to offer that?  gotta love her).  But I am curious as to what else will be going on.  I know some of this has been covered in other threads, but more generalized.  I would really appreciate anyone who could give specifics about the following:

1.  F&E - From what I understand, you do not get a move of F&E until after course and with your first posting. As well, you only get storage of your F&E if you have no dependents.  However, with my son moving to Ontario to live with my mother (I have no other longterm care for him in BC), I would like to be able to move his belongings (clothes, books, toys, but no furniture) to her place and put all of the rest in storage so that I am not continuing to pay for a PMQ and all involved with it, especially since I will be helping my mother out with her added expenses.  Will I be able to request, and be approved for something like this?  Also, I was given a move to BC through NavRes and am entitled to a return move.  Can I use this to move stuff to my mother's place?  And if so, I would have to move it all, correct, not have some moved and other put in storage?

2.  RFGP (reserve force gratuity) - I have heard 2 ways of what to do with this on accepting a CT.  One is to take the cash.  Sure you lose some to taxes but it gives you instant cash to either pay bills, or to bank so that you have a cushion in case of any delay with your new pay starting.  Or two, put it all in a temp RRSP and roll it over into my new pension.  What did any others out there do?  Or are there any financial gurus who can give me the best advice?

3.  One of the biggest decisions that I have to make is the future of my dogs.  I can't take them with me on course, and my mother isn't able to take them.  It would break my heart to find a new permanent home for them, and give them up completely before knowing what is going to happen after my course, but I may need to do that.  I have friends involved in animal rescue organizations looking into that for me.  My other option is to find someone who would take them temporarily for me with the best location being in Ontario so I could visit.  I have a border collie and a black lab, and I would prefer to keep them together.  If you are interested in providing temporary or permanent home(s), or if you have any other suggestions, please PM me for/with more details.

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Wow it's all very exciting...I hope your msg comes soon. Thanks for the PM...sorry I was so dense..ha ha


----------



## navymich

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> ...I hope your msg comes soon.



You and me both, padre, you and me both...


----------



## x-zipperhead

Hey, that's great.  Congats and welcome to the blue side. :cheers:

Sorry, no advice about F&E, money or dogs.


----------



## navymich

Two big hints should help you out with the reason behind this post.  First, the big  ;D that is on my face right now and the new avatar!

YEP!  MY MESSAGE IS IN!!!

Just the basic stuff on it:  A/Cpl (IPC 4), AC Op.  I release from the reserves on 13 Dec and enroll in the regs on 14 Dec, no break in service.  QL3 in Cornwall 8 Jan.  Between my actual transfer date and my course start date, they have posted me to my current unit, which is nice.

I'll post more once I find out some more details.  And when I am a little more coherent.  I knew this was in the works, but wasn't believing anything until I saw the hardcopy of the msg.  Needless to say, I am floating right now!!  What a way to start the weekend!!

Now I'm off to clothing stores!

 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Congrats!


----------



## Pea

CONGRATS, Hun!  :-* 

I know it's been a bit of a bumpy road to get to this point, so I truly know how big that smile of yours is now! I am smiling equally as big for you! (Thanks for calling to share the big news with me!) ;D

All the best of luck in this new adventure of yours. You'll do great! Now I have another reason to get off my arse, and get my butt out to Ontario for a visit.

Kel.


----------



## armyvern

Uh OH!!! Message is in....Supply is about to get busy!!  ;D

Congrats Mich!!


----------



## vonGarvin

Congratulations!  I think that the Space Station noted a big WOOHOO eminating from Earth about the time your message came through


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Congrats to you! this is a great way to start your weekend for sure. All the best. ;D


----------



## D3V1L6

Congrats!  Hope you love flight regs!


----------



## aesop081

Congrats Mich.....maybe one day it will be your voice i hear doing a pair check or talking us down on the PAR


----------



## manhole

Hey, congratulations!  We hope you will be very happy in your new career.


----------



## Yrys

Congratulations


----------



## Loachman

Congratulations from me too - and when next we meet, we can swap stories about getting lost in what was fomerly called TCTI when I was last there.

You'll know what I mean within minutes of your arrival.

How long's your course?


----------



## navymich

Thank you all for your congratulations!

Loachman, my course is just over 3 months long.  Starts 8 Jan and I think the end date is 18 Apr.  I have been checking out the NCTI online.  What an awesome looking place!  I can get used to this AF thing.    Honestly though, I had been looking at the site long before today, but now that it is more real, I've been reading up on things.  I have a pre-course study package to do too.

Went and got my DEUs ordered today, should all be in next week.  And I got to take my beret and wedge home with me today...oooohhh ahhhhh.  I won't get any other kit until I turn in my NCDs, which won't be until I do my transfer.

And CFRC is on the ball.  They sent out my acceptance message not too long after I got the offer.


----------



## Rice0031

Michelle!! You did it! Kick ass to the maximum-EXTREME!  Good to hear you got it, I knew you would all along... I know these things 

So how does it feel without that fancy maple leaf above those hooks, eh?
You know you can always feel free to come visit PAT Plt any time 

...Congrats again! That kicks le major ass!


----------



## spud

Michelle,

Congrats.....X 2 now, ha ha! 

My buddy still lives in Cornwall, we'll all go down to the Blue Anchor for some wings and a brew some day...so you don't forget what the water looks like!!

Congratulations again.................Zoomie!!

potato


----------



## niner domestic

Mich:

Congrats! Let us know if you get up to Ottawa, we'll throw some steaks on the BBQ for you (and in Jan, you know I want to send hubs out in minus 30c to make your steak "just right")


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

HOLY CRAP!

Ya made it!  WOO HOO!

+100 NM....CFSACO and Cornwall may never be the same!


----------



## navymich

An update due to a change in dates.  

To allow time prior to my XMas leave to get my F&E packed and stored, I will now be releasing from the Reserves on 5 Dec (vice 13 Dec) and enrolling in the regs on 6 Dec (vice 14 Dec).  Only 1 more week left as a Naval Reservist.


----------



## vonGarvin

navymich said:
			
		

> An update due to a change in dates.
> 
> To allow time prior to my XMas leave to get my F&E packed and stored, I will now be releasing from the Reserves on 5 Dec (vice 13 Dec) and enrolling in the regs on 6 Dec (vice 14 Dec).  Only 1 more week left as a Naval Reservist.


One final week!  Congratulations!  I don't know if this is irony or not, but my first day of Christmas leave is on your first day as a Regular Force member!

Congratulations!!

Capt Scarlet


----------



## spud

Captain (Army)  Scarlet said:
			
		

> my first day of Christmas leave is on your first day as a Regular Force member!



What is it they say Michelle "out with the bad and in with the good"  

Congrats!

Just kiddin Cap'n

potato


----------



## vonGarvin

spud said:
			
		

> What is it they say Michelle "out with the bad and in with the good"
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Just kiddin Cap'n
> 
> potato


:rofl:

Hey, I am *NOT * joining the Naval Reserves just to "maintain the balance" ;D


----------



## navymich

Two more sleeps as a sailor shad!  LOL

Got my DEUs the end of last week.  What a shame, the tailor is quite busy and my stuff won't be ready for base divisions on Friday.  :

I turn in my NCDs tomorrow, and get that other stuff, I think it's green or something.....all I know is that I'm wearing civies for a couple of days, and doing a ton of running around this week. Out routine, release, enroll, in routine.  Fun times!


----------



## armyvern

navymich said:
			
		

> What a shame, the tailor is quite busy and my stuff won't be ready for base divisions on Friday.  :


Yes, what a shame.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

The green stuff is called "CAMPAD".  Make sure you say it right when you talk to people...

CAMPAD

either that or Relish Suit

 ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

MRM

I'm not sure where you get CAMPAD, but I have only ever heard it reffered to as CADPAT's

meh regional difference I am sure  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> MRM
> 
> I'm not sure where you get CAMPAD, but I have only ever heard it reffered to as CADPAT's
> 
> meh regional difference I am sure  ;D



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its...

CAMPAD


----------



## navymich

You army boys are sooooo funny.  "let's trip up the Navy turn AF chick".  :    What I DO know, is that I get a jacket that MATCHES the rest of my gear, unlike some elements.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

navymich said:
			
		

> You army boys are sooooo funny.  "let's trip up the Navy turn AF chick".  :    What I DO know, is that I get a jacket that MATCHES the rest of my gear, unlike some elements.  ;D



Yes yes you do...a nice CAMPAD jacket... ;D


----------



## HItorMiss

Yup Gotta be regional...I'd day go with CAMPAD mich MRM is a Sgt after all  ;D


----------



## navymich

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Yup Gotta be regional...I'd day go with CAMPAD mich MRM is a Sgt after all  ;D



A Sgt?  Oh right, that new rank structure I have to learn too!  And I must remember to remove the term "Chief" from my vocabulary!


----------



## aesop081

navymich said:
			
		

> And I must remember to remove the term "Chief" from my vocabulary!



Why ?

What do you think we call MWOs and CWOs ?


----------



## HItorMiss

I don't know about you but I call them Sir.....  ;D


----------



## aesop081

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I don't know about you but I call them Sir.....  ;D



we call them "cheif" i suspect its because of our RCN roots.....


----------



## HItorMiss

The intresting differences just pile up LOL

So you guys call them Chiefs then CdnA? your whole fleet in Maritime Patrol or as in the the whole AF?


----------



## aesop081

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> The intresting differences just pile up LOL
> 
> So you guys call them Chiefs then CdnA? your whole fleet in Maritime Patrol or as in the the whole AF?



i know we refer to them as "chief" in Maritime patrol and in maritime helos.....dont know about the rest of the AF. everyone WO and below  & captain and below is first names ( unless the CWO or CO is around when talking to the officers....except on the plane)


----------



## navymich

A bit of a surreal morning for me, knowing that in about an hour I will be signing my release papers.  15 1/2 years in the Naval Reserves and today is the end.  Second thoughts?  Heck, third and fourth too, and that's just within the last hour....LOL.  Definitely a very weird feeling, to go from the known and comfortable, to the unknown.  It is a big step for me, for anyone really.  But those that are closest to me also know how very much this is such a change for me.  I know it's for the best, and I will go forward with it all of course, but wow, what a feeling.  Just can't put it into words (yes, I'm a bit speechless right now....enjoy it while it lasts.  )


----------



## vonGarvin

navymich said:
			
		

> Just can't put it into words (yes, I'm a bit speechless right now....enjoy it while it lasts.  )


:rofl:

We will.

Enjoy your last day in the Senior Service, PO, and be prepared (as best as you can) with the junior service, Cpl!


----------



## navymich

"Sign here, here and here.  Your certificate will be in the mail."

And now for a short 23 hours, I am a civy.  I did enjoy seeing the total of my gratuity though!  Now to see how long it takes to be audited and actually come through.


----------



## spud

civymich said:
			
		

> "Sign here, here and here.  Your certificate will be in the mail."
> 
> And now for a short 23 hours, I am a civy.  I did enjoy seeing the total of my gratuity though!  Now to see how long it takes to be audited and actually come through.



Hey....who's the new civvie  ???   ???

   
potato


----------



## Journeyman

So....civie chick. I suppose you're just laying around, bitchin' about your welfare cheque, smokin' dope, writing anti-war ballads.....

You're all the same

 ;D


----------



## Pea

Journeyman said:
			
		

> So....civie chick. I suppose you're just laying around, bitchin' about your welfare cheque, smokin' dope, writing anti-war ballads.....
> 
> You're all the same
> 
> ;D



JM! ...  >


----------



## navymich

I wish I was JM.  But I sit behind the same desk I was at yesterday, and the same desk I'll be behind tomorrow.  Wondering how to answer the phone now when it rings.....lol.


----------



## vonGarvin

civymich said:
			
		

> I wish I was JM.  But I sit behind the same desk I was at yesterday, and the same desk I'll be behind tomorrow.  Wondering how to answer the phone now when it rings.....lol.


Just answer "Yeah?  Whaddya want?"


HAHAHAHAHAHA

What are they going to do?  Demote you to Cpl AND Airforce?  ;D


----------



## navymich

What are you still doing around here Scarlet?  You're not actually still at work on the day before leave starts for you??  And if you are, don't you have some grunts to harass instead of us poor civies.  :


----------



## vonGarvin

civymich said:
			
		

> What are you still doing around here Scarlet?  You're not actually still at work on the day before leave starts for you??  And if you are, don't you have some grunts to harass instead of us poor civies.  :


less than nine minutes till leave begins.  Of course, at leave minus two hours I get a call "Can you do a briefing note on...."  It was done at leave minus 90 minutes.  From the feedback I got, it was alright.  That and two PDRs.  Now i'm mastering my solitaire and minesweeper duties


----------



## cplcaldwell

> What are they going to do?  Demote you to Cpl AND Airforce?



Both of which could be lived with, but the prospect of three months in Cornwall, _yeeessshhhh_


----------



## x-zipperhead

civymich said:
			
		

> A Sgt?  Oh right, that new rank structure I have to learn too!  And I must remember to remove the term "Chief" from my vocabulary!



That reminds me of a funny story a buddy of mine told me from time he spent with the PPCLI in the early 90's.  As the story goes this newly posted in supply tech or medic or something, of the naval persuasion, was asked a question by the RSM (or it might have been a CSM), while on parade, to which he replied "Yes, Chief!"....well.  A long comedic silence followed as the the RSM stared at him and all the troops around him tried in vein not to explode in laughter.  It must have been an eternity to this guy.  Finally the RSM says, "Troop, does this look like the Fire Station to you? There are no Chiefs around here!  It's RSM or Sir!!"  

I do find it curious why we call our MWO's and CWO's chief in the MPA and MH communities of the AF.  I imagine cdn aviator is right in that it probably goes back to RCN roots.  That was a difficult adjustment after 12 yrs in the Cbt Arms.   I am curious as to how MWO's and CWO's are addressed in the rest of the AF.


----------



## navymich

It's official.  I signed my life away this morning, or at least the next 6 years of it. 

Now I've got everyone stopping by my office to look at the Cpl wearing the greens, with the blue Tshirt.  What a culture shock, that's for sure, and I'm still in my own space!

My house is tentatively scheduled to be packed up and put into storage next week.  Just in time for me to pack to go home for XMas leave.  And on the horizon, the New Year, with my new life.


----------



## armyvern

Let me be the first to congrat you on the new "official" moniker Airmich!!  :cheers:


----------



## manhole

hey.....good luck and be happy!


----------



## Sig_Des

Congrats Mich..

Now HoM and I can make slightly less fun of you now that your out of that seafaring trade


----------



## Pea

Congrats Mich!... If I was closer we could have a party!  :cheers:

Good luck on this next leg of life.  :-*


----------



## pylon

Mich,

I know you've been waiting for this day a long time, and I offer my deepest, most heart felt congratulations.  You will make a phenomenal AC Op there, CPL.....    Good luck on course, I'm sure you know where I think you'll finish...... Thats because I'm not there..

Take care and again, best of luck!!

Kevin


----------



## niner domestic

Congrats Mich, all the best wishes for a happy and successful career.


----------



## xo31@711ret

Coggrats Mich! My brother also completed his CT today at Quebec City where he was working at NAVRES; I guess he was a civvie for about 8 hours; went from a naval PO2 to an airforce cpl in less than a day! LOL He's starting his WFE at CFSME Gagetown in the new year.

Best of luck to you both!

-gerry


----------



## x-zipperhead

Congrats.  All the best in your new career!


----------



## navymich

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Now HoM and I can make slightly less fun of you now that your out of that seafaring trade



"Slightly" less fun.  I'm sure you'll both find lots of other things to keep razzing me about, especially the fact that you're both senior to me now.  All bets are still on though Des....keep saving those pennies.  8)


And to all, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Sig_Des

airmich said:
			
		

> especially the fact that you're both senior to me now.  All bets are still on though Des....keep saving those pennies.  8)



We hadn't both talked about that with each other when we were both drunk..nope, not at all  

All in all, congrats Mich, and make sure to come to Ottawa sometime!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Hey way to go!

Good on ya'...I am sure you will love it! 

One new AF Cpl today...one new AF Lt tomorrow... ;D


----------



## navymich

Vern - who knows how many names I'll go through before I find the one I like.  I think this one is going to work for now though.

Fiddlehead - "be happy", definitely something to strive for, what with all of the other emotions going on, thank you.

Pea - We'll get that party in sometime, somewhere.  We'll be combining lots of events in it, but it'll happen eventually!

Pylon - I was always planning on finishing first anyway!  Thanks for the congrats.

Niner - Looking fwd to getting up your way at some point while I'm on course.  I'll stay in touch for sure.

Gerry - Too funny!  NavRes losing two P2's to the AF in one day!!

Des - you're saying that you guys were drunk?  together?  LMAO.  And as said above to Niner, I'm definitely headed your way...at least once.

MRM - please pass on my congrats to HLs on grad tomorrow.  She definitely had a longer road to travel then me.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Will do.

After I salute her that is


----------



## gaspasser

Congrats Airmich, probably see you around here sometime.
MRM, congrats to HL and sneak in a salute from us.


----------



## Pea

airmich said:
			
		

> Pea - We'll get that party in sometime, somewhere.  We'll be combining lots of events in it, but it'll happen eventually!



And it'll be one hell'uva party too! Especially if I have to drag my arse to ON for it!  >


----------



## Good2Golf

Mich, welcome to the dark side!  >

Good luck on your training, I look for a sitrep next GTG in YGK.

Cheers,
G2G


----------



## navymich

G2G, you're the 2nd person to mention to me today about YGK. Hmmmm, great minds?  naaaa...


----------



## Rice0031

Airmich?
Doesn't have the same ring as Navymich.

Here's a cool idea for you: Rice0031. But I think it's already taken. Yep.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Airmich?
> Doesn't have the same ring as Navymich.
> 
> Here's a cool idea for you: Rice0031. But I think it's already taken. Yep.



How 'bout ZoomieMich   ;D


----------



## armyvern

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> How 'bout ZoomieMich   ;D



Back off and suggest your own moniker for her!!   I suggested this one long ago!!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

hmm..How about  I_only_sleep_in_hotels_now_Mich


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> hmm..How about  I_only_sleep_in_hotels_now_Mich



 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Back off and suggest your own moniker for her!!   I suggested this one long ago!!  ;D


 
Note to self...avoid the Det in the Park at *ALL* costs    (or get a different name tag  ;D)


----------



## Rice0031

how about exNavymich? or... 

ACOPMich?
or...

lazymich
cplmich
supermich
avianmich
Batmich (combination of both Batman, and Michelle, ...everyone loves batman)

...I got nothing  :-\


----------



## navymich

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> how about exNavymich?


I was thinking that one.  I've been navymich for so long, it's hard to let it go.



> lazymich


Nice try Rice.  You're off the XMas card list now.  



> cplmich


Yep, 'cause I want a reminder that I'm now missing a hook and a leaf.  :



> supermich


That's just understood anyway... 8)



> avianmich


Too bird-like.



> Batmich


Not everyone loves him!



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> ...I got nothing  :-\


I concur.  But thanks for coming out.  You may collect your parting gift at the door.  ;D


----------



## Rice0031

At least I get a gift...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

*Zoomie*Mich!


----------



## George Wallace

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> At least I get a gift...



I got a feeling she was talking about that burning bag on the front step.   ;D   You know the one........full of s______________


----------



## vonGarvin

The assumption here is that her new moniker must be "x" mich.  Why not mich "X", where "x" can be whatever.  For example:

Michoftheair
Michblue
Michair

Or, perhaps:

The cpl formerly known as Navymich


----------



## Rice0031

MichMich?
airgirlMich
airplaneMich
ISuckAtcComingUpWithMonikersMich
ImBoredAtSchoolMich
DontQuitYourDayJob,Lucas,Mich
radioMich?

I give up. Those all suck... damned non-creative brain.


----------



## aesop081

towerwenchMich
PARmich
groundcontrolMich
sidecarMich


----------



## navymich

good thoughts cdnaviator.  Now to see which direction I take, or they make me take.


----------



## vonGarvin

Has "Aeromich" been suggested yet?


----------



## navymich

Captain Scarlet said:
			
		

> Has "Aeromich" been suggested yet?



aero.  Makes me think of the chocolate bar.  Are you saying something about me being sweet and bubbly?  ;D


----------



## Yrys

Seem a good one particularly if you like Aerosmith ...

And everybody that give you Christmas gift could be tax a Aero bar...


----------



## Good2Golf

aerospacemich?
airdefendermich?
sweetnbubblymich?  

When's your course, Mich?


----------



## navymich

sweetnbubbly....fits in with my whole sweet n innocentness.  

G2G: course is 8 Jan - 19 Apr.


----------



## Sig_Des

airmich said:
			
		

> aero.  Makes me think of the chocolate bar.  Are you saying something about me being sweet and bubbly?  ;D



Nah..just full of air


----------



## Pea

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Nah..just full of air



 :rofl: Nicely done Des! .. please don't hurt me Mich...  :-*


----------



## navymich

Once things get started, they certainly start moving quickly.  Although there isn't much of a choice right now either, given the fact that the holidays are fast approaching.

The estimator for the moving company was at my place today.  They will pack next Wed and load it next Thu.  All of my stuff is going into long-term storage until my posting after my course.  Saves me $$$ for sure, instead of having to pay rent and utilities on an empty house.  Cutting it close with time too, as I go home for leave next Sun.  Now if I can only find a home for my dogs, and a buyer for my truck, I can cross a couple more things off my to-do list.  On a good note though, CFHA already has new occupants for my PMQ and they want my fence and deck, so at least I don't have to dig those out!!


----------



## armyvern

Wow. Fast Air indeed. Glad they are keeping you busy!!  ;D


----------



## navymich

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Wow. Fast Air indeed. Glad they are keeping you busy!!  ;D



Busy for sure.  And somewhere in there I'm supposed to be doing a turnover for my job!  Meh, what can they expect from a Cpl.


----------



## navymich

Okay folks, serious issue here that I hope someone might be able to help with, by knowing someone or something.  You might recall that I had mentioned earlier in this thread about looking for a home for my 2 dogs.  Unfortunately, that has not yet happened.  "Sure things" have fallen through several times, for both permanent and temporary homes.  My house gets packed up on Wed, and I am now down to the wire.  I have lots of friends and co-workers still putting the word out, but I am hoping that someone out there might just know someone who knows someone that is willing to give them a loving home, either permanently or temporarily.  (For those that aren't aware, I am in Victoria, BC)

They are Skipper (border collie) and Howie (Black lab cross).  Both are male and neutered.  Skipper is 12 and Howie is almost 10.  They have been together since Howie was a puppie.  Thank you everyone for looking at this.    The biggest reason I am having trouble finding a home for them is because of their ages.  They certainly do not act that old though.  And talking to the SPCA, they have told me things about if I took them there that I did not need to hear, that's for sure. :'(


----------



## navymich

Thank you very much to those that send such lovely PMs wishing me the best in my situation with my dogs.  From your mouth to someone's ears, that's for sure!  

My final choice, as mentioned, would have been the SPCA, but knowing that it might turn out to that, I called them again and set up to bring in my dogs Monday night if nothing else panned out.  They asked that I ensure the dogs' shots were up-to-date.  I then scrambled to find an open, and not busy, vet to do that this afternoon.  No luck.  I called the local 24 hr pet hospital and explained the situation.  They said that if I didn't mind waiting, as I would not be an urgent case, I was welcome to come down.  Not bad of a wait, only a couple hours.  

And the best part?  When I was finished, a Vet assistant came up to me, said my story had circulated through the clinic and she would like to foster my dogs!  My dogs will be going to meet her dog tomorrow, and if all goes well, my dogs have a new temporary home as of Tue night.  

The moral of this story?  Never give up on a dream, or on what means alot to you.


----------



## Yrys

Having 2 cats my self, I'm really happy for yours 2 dogs and you


----------



## navymich

Today is packing day.  Yes, there are horror stories out there about people being moved.  But still, it's nice to be spoiled and have it all done for you.  Just sit back and watch (watch closely mind you..lol).  It is odd though seeing everything packed up and knowing that it is going into storage for at least 4 months.  No quick trip down the highway to a new home right away.  It certainly puts a different perspective on all of your "stuff" when you realize what you can do without for a long time.  I think my 8 year old was able to decide better then me what to take and what to store!  

Not that I was changing my mind anyway, but there are always those thoughts about "change".  Guess I can't really back down now! I'm already getting anxious about settling in somewhere though.  Come on May!  Although hopefully *fingers crossed* I find out before then where they are planning on posting me.


----------



## xo31@711ret

Navymich, I mean Airmich, you & my brother are going exactly along the same lines in regards to both your CT's! Sean, my bro has his packing day today, then he's on leave (driving here to Sept Iles from Quebec City to spend the holidays). His report date 03 Jan at CFSME Gagetown....Must be a CTthing from-NavRes-toAirforce thing; never saw it in my 24 years in the army......... ;D


----------



## flames9

Glad all turned out well for you and the pups.


----------



## navymich

Gerry, it is an interesting thing.  I don't know about elsewhere, but it has become quite common out here on the West Coast especially in the last 3-6 months, of NavRes people putting in CT's.  I recall discussing this in another thread, about the number of transfers in progress, and the number that have taken effect too.  Even at my current unit, there have been 1/2 dozen just this fall.  The career managers were in town the day I enrolled Reg Force and if my appointment for him wasn't the exact same time that I was due at CFRC, I would have showed up just to find out what his intentions for me were!  LOL   I'd love to be a fly on the wall at NavResHQ as this all starts sinking in with them, how short manned they are going to get.  I'm sure your brother has some interesting stories too.


----------



## navymich

Just goes to show, you can never let down your guard.  I was just saying to a couple of friends yesterday that it was nice to finally breathe easier and relax a bit.  My place is all packed up, the cleaners will be coming in while I'm on leave, today was my last day at work, time to just take it easy.  And then Mother Nature hits Vancouver Island with a doozy of a windstorm last night (it was clocked at one point with gusts at 150 km/h).  I first heard it at 3am with a loud crash outside my window.  The crash was my metal shed being uprooted and finding a new home on the front corner of my truck!  I raced outside, put the truck down the street and then spent the next couple of hours listening to the shed first being tossed unto it's roof, and then finally being wedged against the house and then just rocking back and forth.  So much for the neighbour that had been going to buy the shed from me!  

Got home a bit ago to finally see everything in daylight.  Here are some pics. The opening in the fence near the shed was where it originally was, with the door facing the driveway.   Luckily there were only a few scratches and rubs on the hood and bumper of my truck.


----------



## Rice0031

Damnit, I really wanted that shed.


----------



## xo31@711ret

ouch!....must be murphy's law Michelle:.. 'Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time'...hang in there!


----------



## gaspasser

"For Sale.  Well used and durable metal shed.  Already broken in."
 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## navymich

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> "For Sale.  Well used and durable metal shed.  Already broken in."



"And I'll take $10 off the asking price because it's 10 feet closer to where you're taking it!"  ;D


----------



## gaspasser

If I'm allowed...
ROFLMAO


----------



## niner domestic

Today it's a broken shed, tomorrow it's the Gillette razor blade (or the new model Kia).  Sorry Mich, that bites.  1 800 junk comes to mind...LOL


----------



## navymich

Yes you're allowed BYT.  Not much else I can do but laugh about it now.  Just hurts, that I lose out on the sale of it and then have to dispose of it too.  I'm becoming quite the tourist attraction in the neighbourhood though.  Everyone is slowing down to look. 

I've got a nice bunch of friends too.  One of them told me earlier today that he is going to get a group of them together and they are going to tear it down for me while I'm away on leave and put it in a nice manageable pile for me.  And niner,  1-800-GOT-JUNK is great!  I used them just this past Tue (thank goodness for that, or all of that would have blown all over too!).  Great prices and they gave me a coupon for my next use.  There's some money saved at least.


----------



## navymich

When I was doing my release from the reserves, I got the basic/generic certificate of service, but was told that due to my time in and rank, that I would receive another one as well.  Just got it in the mail today.  Very nice!  It is about twice as the regular certificate and came with a "Service Pin" as the letter called it.  I've never seen or heard of that before.  Had to laugh at the enclosed letter, as it wishes me a "happy and fulfilling retirement".  Oh wait, I'm Air Force now, that's gotta be close to what retirement is like.  ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

Heck I would be happy to get a "Certificate of Re-Enrolement to the Reg's"   :blotto:

Nice addition to the ILM Wall though!


----------



## xo31@711ret

Hey Michelle, I recieved the same one with my 24+plus reg service ( sent it back 'cause they spelt my name wrong  : ); Sean, my bro is still waiting for his cert. for his 17 years ogf reserve service...suppose to be in the mail...


----------



## navymich

The New Year is upon us.  Many sit and contemplate their resolutions, whether making them still, or realizing that they have already broken them.  If I started compiling resolutions for the year, I would have quite a list.  Instead, I’m focusing on reflections of the year past.  If you have read this thread of mine, you’ll know a lot of what I have gone through this past year.  Close friends know more details of course, but suffice to say, 2006 was quite a year for me.  Towards the end, it was hard to not want to curl up in a corner.  But others have been in worse situations, others have less then me, and still the world carries on.  I still have a roof over my head, food to eat, a paycheque (well, once I’m in the system, but at least it’s still money even if it’s manual payments!) and friends.  And it is those many friends that have helped me through this past year, and as I reflect, I’d like to take a moment to thank them; well, the friends that are from this great site anyway, for this is where it all started.  (think of it as my acceptance speech for my transfer.  Just don’t boo me off the stage if I go over my 5 minutes. )

P, you’ve been there since the beginning of it all.  You answered endless questions about trades and bases and training.  And you’re still a great one to throw some OJT at me out of nowhere.  D and D (no, not DND :), glad to have made both of your acquaintances, one through the other.  The laughs and jokes and bashing, all made for good times. and surprisingly enough, some common sense to pass on to me when mine was sorely lacking. B, you are an amazing person, and I am proud to call you a friend.  Helping me dig through the manure to find the roses, and putting one foot in front of the other.  But don’t get off that rollercoaster yet!  And then came K.  Not the best of times when we met, but what doesn’t kill us only makes us stronger, right?  M, always there with a smile and a kind word.  G, what can I say.  You were a source for information on transfers and trades, providing me links and details.  You gave me the push when I needed it to keep trying and never giving up.  You believed in me, and made me believe more in myself.  Never say never.   And V, how could I forget you!  The numerous PMs that you patiently responded to as I assimilated to my new environment.  And close to the end, C.  The calming presence as everything seemed to come to a boil. A friend to help slow down the world when time was flying past.  Short but sweet.  

I know there are many, many more who have been a part of my life this year.  And though you were not mentioned specifically, please know that I appreciate all of you, for the good and the bad, for the smiles and the frowns, for the wisdom you’ve passed on.  For we learn from it all, and everyone is in our life for a reason.  Embrace your life to the fullest, enjoy your life for what you have and above all else, enjoy you.  I have decided that my new year starts this Saturday.  That is when I step on the plane, leaving everything else behind, to start my new life.  Anxious and excited, and scared as heck sometimes too, but embracing change.

And though this thread started out as my recruiting/transfer story, don’t think you’ll get rid of me that easily now that the transfer is complete!!  I’m sure there will still be trials and tribulations of my transfer as I learn to put my PO attitude away, and shut my mouth when needed, and keep the navy speak to a minimum.  How’s that betting pool going by the way?? 

Happy New Year to my friends and “family” of army.ca.


----------



## aesop081

Get off the stage........ :threat:


----------



## navymich

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Get off the stage........ :threat:



You must read slow.  Wasn't even CLOSE to my 5 minutes.  8)


----------



## gaspasser

Happy New Year to you too, mich.
Good Luck on your course and probably see you up in the tower or IFRCC.

Look, me speak Airforce, mommy, when can I learn army??


----------



## armyvern

Happy New Year Mich,

Onwards & upwards!!  ;D

Vern


----------



## Good2Golf

Happy New Year Mich!

Hey, what's the nautical term for "big hole dug into lots of granite"?     Actually, I think you're safe on that one, now.  Best of luck on course!

G2G


----------



## xo31@711ret

Happy New Year Mitch; all the best in your new trade....

BTY, CFRC told my bro, Sean (exNavres now air) to report to Gagetown 03 Jan for course at CFSME; I said WTF??? told Sean sweet f**** all except duty pers there then (I should know, spent 11 previous xmases in gagtown). CFRC told Sean nope, I was wrong and to report 03 Jan. Long story short, Sean drove/ ferry 12 hours from here Sept Iles, lower north shore Que to gagtown, reported to J7, was told...  : no record of him coming, all units closed for holiday; duty pers only, yada, yada, yada...transient quarters until monday...no life like it


----------



## gaspasser

Welcome to the military, his first screw over.  Unfortunately it won't be his last bout with bad information.
BTDT numerous times.
 :blotto: totally stupendous how that happens.


----------



## Sig_Des

D 'n D....I like that ;D

We should have a theme song.

Happy New Year Mich, and you will adapt to the changes, and you will do well.


----------



## Pea

Happy New Year Mich. Like always, you'll adapt, overcome, and succeed. Stay true to yourself, and all will be well.

K.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Happy New Year Mich....good luck on course.


----------



## Rice0031

Happy New Year, Mich! I know you meant to mention me at the top of that list of yours . Things have been coming along for you, and you're totally going to kick ass with your new trade! I know it, I've foreseen it. I've felt a disturbance in the force. I experienced what can be described as hundres of voices suddenly going silent... but in a good way! Enough for the lame sci fi references, point is: go get 'em. Tiger.

Also, yarrrrr.


----------



## navymich

When I started this thread, I was in the process of applying for, or rather _trying_ to apply for, aesop.  I've still been following the aesop thread in the air force board, and it is great to see so many of the members finally getting their acceptance messages.  Still has me wishing at times that I had kept pushing for it, but when I really sit and think about it, I am very happy where I am.

I am 4 weeks into my course now and, to quote Rice from above, kicking ***.  I won't go into the course itself, as there is a thread on that around here too.  But I will say that many of you were right, I wasn't able to keep my tongue bit!  Hard not to with junior/young people on course.  But I am proud to say that I have been able to hold myself in check most of the time, and not telling _too_ many salty sailor stories!   8)


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

That's great to hear Mich.....when will you know where you are posted after the course?


----------



## navymich

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> That's great to hear Mich.....when will you now where you are posted after the course?



Course ends 19 Apr, so I would guess.....20 Apr??   ;D

"They" said that we should find out during the last week of the course.  We had to put in our posting preferences this past week.  Not sure if you are aware of how the trade works?  After your 3's course, the trade splits to ATC or AD (air defense).  ATC starts off in a tower at several bases whereas AD starts out in North Bay.  I am interested in AD (as are 2 others on my course).  But like everything else, there is no guarantee that we will get our choice, or our preferred posting either.  Therefore it was recommended to those wishing AD to put down a couple of preferences if we happened to get sent ATC.  So my preferences went in as: North Bay, Comox and Cold Lake.

For the first half of our course, we are taught ATC, while the last half is AD.  Hearing from our instructors and former students too, many people change their minds several times as they progress through the course, as to which side they want to take.  Right now, I am strong and true for AD, but hey, time will tell!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

airmich said:
			
		

> Course ends 19 Apr, so I would guess.....20 Apr??   ;D
> 
> "They" said that we should find out during the last week of the course.  We had to put in our posting preferences this past week.  Not sure if you are aware of how the trade works?  After your 3's course, the trade splits to ATC or AD (air defense).  ATC starts off in a tower at several bases whereas AD starts out in North Bay.  I am interested in AD (as are 2 others on my course).  But like everything else, there is no guarantee that we will get our choice, or our preferred posting either.  Therefore it was recommended to those wishing AD to put down a couple of preferences if we happened to get sent ATC.  So my preferences went in as: North Bay, Comox and Cold Lake.
> 
> For the first half of our course, we are taught ATC, while the last half is AD.  Hearing from our instructors and former students too, many people change their minds several times as they progress through the course, as to which side they want to take.  Right now, I am strong and true for AD, but hey, time will tell!



Very interesting...I hope you get your first choice. Never been posted to North Bay but I hear it's good go.
cheers


----------



## Rice0031

Sounds le good, Michelle. From what I've heard from you, you're kicking le ass. Keep it up!


----------



## navymich

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> That's great to hear Mich.....when will you know where you are posted after the course?



TODAY!!

The school Chief came in today to tell us our postings.  Earlier then the courses usually hear, so it was a pleasant surprise.  Still have to get through 4 more weeks of course, and our messages are being held until the end, but we were told locations today.

I'm going to NORTH BAY!!  ;D


----------



## Jaydub

airmich said:
			
		

> TODAY!!
> 
> The school Chief came in today to tell us our postings.  Earlier then the courses usually hear, so it was a pleasant surprise.  Still have to get through 4 more weeks of course, and our messages are being held until the end, but we were told locations today.
> 
> I'm going to NORTH BAY!!  ;D



Well, I could think of a few places I'd rather be posted...  But, if that's what you want, I'm happy for you!


----------



## flames9

Congrats!!  We had a few North bay  guys come sail with us yrs back on the Algonquin from North Bay, I'm sure they were Air Defense fellows. Was neat to meet them as I had chatted with them on the phone many times to set up "link'  1 fellow spent the week talking to the toilet. He was in terrible shape.  Enjoy North bay


----------



## gaspasser

airmich said:
			
		

> TODAY!!
> 
> The school Chief came in today to tell us our postings.  Earlier then the courses usually hear, so it was a pleasant surprise.  Still have to get through 4 more weeks of course, and our messages are being held until the end, but we were told locations today.
> 
> I'm going to NORTH BAY!!  ;D



Congrats, mich.
Welcome to "The Hole".  Hope you're not claustrophobic or have problems working underground in a mineshaft???
 ;D
Sure you don't want tower?          
WE need nicer voices up there, grouchy guys suck!


----------



## observor 69

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Congrats, mich.
> Welcome to "The Hole".  Hope you're not claustrophobic or have problems working underground in a mineshaft???
> ;D
> Sure you don't want tower?
> WE need nicer voices up there, grouchy guys suck!



http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/22wing/news/releases_e.asp?cat=141&id=1611

The end of an era at 22 Wing North Bay

Oct. 12, 2006


The new aboveground complex at 22 Wing North Bay opened today.

By Holly Bridges

Personnel at 22 Wing North Bay will never have to pop Vitamin D again, at least not on the job.  

One of the last vestiges of the Cold War in Canada, the underground complex carved deep into the Canadian Shield, is now officially closed, replaced by a new, state-of-the-art aboveground facility that opened today.  

No more bus rides, no more thirsting for sunlight.  "Folks have a spring in their steps," says 22 Wing North Bay Commander, Colonel Rick Pitre.  "It's a huge thing that after 43 years as cave dwellers, our folks finally get to see the sun.  Here comes the sun!"

The "hole" as it's been affectionately called by generations of Canadian Forces personnel, is now just that - a hole in the ground.  The complex opened in the early 1960s when Canada began safeguarding our airspace under the North American Aerospace Defence Command (NORAD) agreement.  It was the height of the Cold War and it seemed only natural to build Canada's nerve centre for air sovereignty 600 feet underground to survive a nuclear attack.  

Forty years later, with the Cold War over and the risk of nuclear war diminished, the Air Force has closed the underground complex and built an aboveground air operations centre full of high tech bells and whistles.

"To give you an example of the kind of capability we now have in this new facility - we can now track more than 10,000 flight plans using the new battle control system whereas the old system allowed us to track only about 200.  The capacity that we have to monitor and defend North American air space is now significantly more profound than it was in the past," says Col Pitre.

And not a moment too soon.  The world isn't what it was before 9/11, especially North American air space.  Col Pitre says the new aboveground complex, and the mission computers that go along with it, will allow Canada to defend North American airspace and prosecute interlopers as never before.

"The vast majority of North American air traffic comes through Canada so in many respects we are the first frontier for anything of a peripheral nature," says Col Pitre.  "We play a vital role in helping Canada and the United States protect and defend our sovereignty." 

The nostalgia of closing a chapter in Canadian Air Force history, while palpable, is replaced, without a doubt, by the exhilaration and excitement of operating in fully modernized, state-of-the-art facility.

The building was dedicated in honour and remembrance of Sergeant David Lindsay Pitcher who is the only air defender to lose his life in the line of duty. Sergeant Pitcher was a crewmember aboard the 962d Airborne Air Control Squadron (AACS) E-3, Yukla 27, which crashed in Elmendorf, Alaska on September 22, 1995. The 962d AACS conducted a flypast during the ceremony to help commemorate the event. CF-18 Hornets and a CC-130T Hercules also conducted flypasts during the ceremony.


----------



## navymich

Thank you for posting that Baden Guy.  Some people (not mentioning any names......BYT Driver) are a bit behind the times.  ;D

flames9, I hope I get the chance to get back to sea for a visit while I'm there.  But hopefully my sea legs are still a bit existent too!

Jaydub, yes, there are other places I'd like to be as well, but North Bay is what I wanted, and who knows from there!


----------



## observor 69

airmich said:
			
		

> Jaydub, yes, there are other places I'd like to be as well, but North Bay is what I wanted, and who knows from there!



What are the potential postings for an AD Tech airmich? Besides North Bay, Colorado Springs perhaps?


----------



## aesop081

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> What are the potential postings for an AD Tech airmich? Besides North Bay, Colorado Springs perhaps?



add :

Rome, NY ( Griffis AFB)
Anchorage, AK (Elmendorf AFB)
Geilenkirchen, Germany
Oklahoma City, OK (Tinker AFB)


----------



## navymich

Thank you Cdn Aviator for providing that info.  Of course, I can only sit and dream about those for now, as I'll be in North Bay for a few years yet.  I know there are some more to add to the list, but I'm blanking offhand right now.


----------



## dardt

Congrats Mich   Great to hear you got what you wanted, good luck with the rest of the course.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

But you will be so far from the sea! How will you manage??!!


----------



## mudrecceman

Congrats AirMich!

Now the list of OUTCANs for ADs includes flying spots on AWACS.  Right?  Germany...

And then there's the Radar Sqns...and...

hmm

ATIS vs AC Op...ATIS vs AC Op...

dammit!   ;D

HLs says "congrats" too!  Tks for the email confirming!


----------



## proudnurse

Navmich, 

Just wanted to take some time to Congratulate you also  ;D all the best! 

~Rebecca


----------



## aesop081

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Congrats AirMich!
> 
> Now the list of OUTCANs for ADs includes flying spots on AWACS.  Right?  Germany...



From those positions i mentioned, Germany, Tinker AFB and Elmendorf AFB are AWACS positions


----------



## mudrecceman

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> From those positions i mentioned, Germany, Tinker AFB and Elmendorf AFB are AWACS positions



Roger that.  I thought maybe there was ground and flyin' ones at some or all.

Good posting all around, albeit scope-dope ones!   

 ;D


----------



## navymich

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> But you will be so far from the sea! How will you manage??!!



*sigh*  I know.  But one of these days I have to cut those apron strings all of the way through.  Until then, I am still spreading the joy of the Navy to all that will stand around long enough to listen! ;D  And I did just that the other night by giving the Naval toast of the day when I attended my first AF mess dinner!!  8)


----------



## gaspasser

airmich said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting that Baden Guy.  Some people (not mentioning any names......BYT Driver) are a bit behind the times.  ;D
> 
> flames9, I hope I get the chance to get back to sea for a visit while I'm there.  But hopefully my sea legs are still a bit existent too!
> 
> Jaydub, yes, there are other places I'd like to be as well, but North Bay is what I wanted, and who knows from there!


Okay, I admit, I'm an old guy.  :-\
It was a hole.   
And I was just teasing.  Mainly because we need new voices up in out tower.   ;D
Congrats again on your posting.  May joy spread before you, and troubles behind.
Regards, BYTD


----------



## navymich

I am now officially QL3 qualified!! 8)  

Grad was yesterday, and it sure is nice to have that out of the way and sit back and relax on leave for a few days before heading to North Bay.  From when I first started with my transfer to now, it has been just over a year.  I had lots of doubts over that time period.  But now, I am happier then ever with my choice.


----------



## gaspasser

Many Happy Returns, airmich.  Congrats big time!!!
Enjoy North Bay and northern Ontario.
 :cheers:

 8)


----------



## niner domestic

Mich, all the warmest and sincerest best wishes for your continued success in your new life.  And congratulations on doing so well on your course! BZ! (hint folks.. Mich got the *really big* plaque)


----------



## dardt

Congrats Mich ! Great news.    Good luck on your course in North Bay.


----------



## observor 69

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Mich, all the warmest and sincerest best wishes for your continued success in your new life.  And congratulations on doing so well on your course! BZ! (hint folks.. Mich got the *really big* plaque)



And the posting of her choice! Because "Mich got the *really big* plaque."   

Well done kiddo! Give yourself a pat on the back.

On to North Bay!


----------



## Rice0031

Congrats Michelle


----------



## navymich

Here is the pic of my "really big plaque" given to me by a "really big guy", who just happens to be an AC Op!


----------



## aesop081

Hey Mich....where's the rest of your medals ?

....and did you ask the CFCWO where his trade badge was ?

 ;D


----------



## navymich

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ....and did you ask the CFCWO where his trade badge was ?



I was too distracted by the shiny object he gave me:


----------



## Mike Baker

WOOOOOOO Contrats!  ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Way to go Michelle!! big BZ from halifax... ;D


----------



## Jorkapp

BZ Michelle!


----------



## Sig_Des

A little belated Mich, but Bravo Zulu.

Hope you have fun with it no matter where your career takes you!
!


----------



## niner domestic

So Mich, another little birdie just happened to mention that you've completed your course and once again....*drum roll please* 


You got the really, really big plaque thingy again! BZ! and Congrats!


----------



## Yrys

That's shiny, didn't knew it exist...

So, lets say that you're in a meet and greet of Army.ca, and you show that, who has to buy you beers ?
(Navy, air Force, Army.ca ) ?


----------



## gaspasser

BZ to you Michelle, a little belated but I just read the last post in the thread.  Enjoy North Bay.  With an attitude and experience like yours, it won't be long before there's a leaf on your sleeves.   Excellent looking plague thingy too!!  Is there any space on your ILM wall for that?  Nice coin too.   

Keep the shiney side up,
BYTD


----------



## niner domestic

I should clarify, Mich not only got top marks for her QL3 course (the first really big plaque pic- Mich correct me if I'm wrong on which course) but also top marks for her current course that she just completed.   She's a double star!


----------



## navymich

It must be something about the Air Force and the little birdie's connection!  Yes, Niner you are correct, top for both my QL3 and the course I just did which qualified me for my first position in the trade.  No big plaque or coin for this one, but there is a nice letter on my file about it.

As for the coin question, I'm not sure how it works.  If the coins are numbered, it's easy to figure out.  I would assume that the CDS coin would beat the CFCWO one though?


----------



## Rice0031

Congrats, again, Michelle.
Next time I see you, you get a free beer on me. 
And vice versa because I'll have my hook by then


----------



## deedster

Way to go Mich !!!!!


----------



## proudnurse

Mich,

Thanks for your update. I'm very happy for you and I bet your family is very proud also! 
Keep up the great work  

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker

D Squared said:
			
		

> Way to go Mich !!!!!


+1   ;D


----------



## navymich

One might think I'm having trouble making up my mind or something.  Two years ago I was Navy, last year I was Air Force, and now I'm playing with the Army!

I am currently attached to 3RCR for TF 3-08.  Quite an experience for someone that doesn't typically get their hands dirty.  But I'm having a blast, and very glad that I get this opportunity.....although Maple Guardian isn't something that I wish to redo anytime soon.  

I was thinking of changing my name for the year too...still tossing a few ideas around for that, but I'll post it up in the name-change board soon.  Although it was suggested by a certain someone while at MG (it was GREAT to meet so many forum members there!) that I go as "dirtmich".  I seem to recall him suggesting a new avatar for me last year if I ever went army too.  Bet he (and many others) never thought THAT would happen.  ;D



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Or:


----------



## Loachman

Insert a "y".

"dirtymich" can be interpreted in so many delightful ways.

Welcome back.


----------



## X-mo-1979

Navy...airforce....now she's in the mud with us hahahaha.


----------

